# New DVD burner



## teg916 (May 13, 2010)

So I am installing a new DVD burner. I have an old DVD player installed that uses an IDE ribbon cable. The new DVD burner is SATA. My mother board is capable of supporting IDE drives as well as SATA drives. My question is will I have any conflicts if I am running 1 IDE DVD player, and 1 SATA DVD burner?

In theory both will work correct?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't see any problems, it's made to use either/or. Po) (separate slots, right?)
If it blows up, blame the next guy to post for being too slow to correct me. LOL

DM


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

You may have problems. It depends on how the SATA chipset and the BIOS of the the mobo handle the connection. I have an old Dell Dimension 8300 with both types of connections but if you want to use SATA then your boot drive has to be on one of the SATA controllers. Trying to attach anything else with your boot drive still on an IDE controller causes all kinds of problems. What is you computer make/model?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Good point, I was assuming the HDD was on SATA. If so, there SHOULDN'T be problems.... but... you never know.

DM


----------



## teg916 (May 13, 2010)

It's a homebuilt computer. The motherboard is an Abit KN9. The hard drive is SATA.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Abit's a good board, and since the HDD is SATA, I don't think you'll have any problems (on different sockets)

DM


----------

